# Suggestions on equipment



## puffin (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to get a new tank, probably through Glasscages.com http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2

First, I believe I would like the end goal to be a clown loach tank. I realize that you should get about six of those and that should require at least a 100 gallon aquarium, but probably upwards of 200 gallons if I am correct (?). I don't know if I should be investing in such a big tank currently, as I will probably be moving within the year (but idk). It is probably pretty ridiculous to try to move such a large aquarium. I would be delighted to know how much trouble it would be to move an aquarium of that size.

As you can see from the link I previously gave, prices vary dramatically. A 90 gallon tank is $197 while a 100L gallon tank is $307. Or since I will basically be a beginner I should go for something like a 55 gallon tank for $103. The company will be in a city by me relatively soon, so I can pick it up and avoid shipping.

Next, I would like to know which are the best supplies. If I'm not mistaken, I should have a "softer" bottom for clown loaches. I have no idea how much harder it is to clean something like that vs the relative ease of the gravel type.

So basically what I am asking is, which aquarium should I get, what are the best supplies to minimize my work and keep fish happy/healthy, and how much is it going to cost? Furthering that question, if it is recommended to get the smaller one, how much of the equipment for that tank will be able to be used when I upgrade to a larger tank?

Thank you for the help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My thoughts: Start out smaller. A 55 gallon is plenty of room to begin with. You are better off starting a little smaller (being a beginner) and upgrading once you get more used to the care and maintenance. Clown loaches do need a lot of room, but most of them do not grow THAT fast that they will need a 100+ gallon tank in the next couple months. A herd of six or so in a 55 is good to start, and they will have enough room that they won't be stunted but it is still smaller so they will not grow as quickly as they might in a bigger tank. 

I recommend AquaClear filters. They use biomedia and the cartridges never have to be replaced, like in your average HOB filter. They keep our water crystal clear and only need the media rinsed off once in a while to keep it at high function. These filters are a little bit expensive, but when you factor in that you NEVER have to buy those darn cartridge refills, it is a lot cheaper in the long run. Get a filter that is rated for a tank bigger than the tank you start out with, so you can switch the filter over. 

If you don't mind a more natural look, I recommend "Play Sand". It's the stuff that normally goes in sand boxes, can be bought at any hardware store, is extremely cheap, and is sanitized for children so it's safe to use in fish tanks. I personally like the look of sand in general better than gravel or stones, and I think it is easier to clean. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2041963
If you want something a little more decorative, most pet stores sell "Tahitian Moon Sand". http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ef-USD-18302##0##m&query=sand&hits=12&offset= I think the price is a little ridiculous compared to play sand, but if black substrate is what you want, that's the way to go. 
With gravel, rotting stuff gets down in it and becomes really nasty and harder to clean out. With sand, it stays on top. While this may look a little gross aesthetically, it is much easier to get out of the tank than if it is down in the substrate. A gravel vaccuum will help with cleaning. With sand, you just need to keep the vac a little father from the bottom so it doesn't suck up much sand. 

I would get a hood for the tank, even if you didn't buy a light for it. Loaches are notorius jumpers. When we had a clown loach, he was constantly going up to the surface and jumping a little, playing. You wouldn't want to find a crunchy fish on the floor some morning. 

Don't worry too much about the size of your tank. If you wanted to get some clown loaches and not upgrade until you move, you're probably fine. Go to the beginner category here and look up how to "cycle" your tank so the fish don't die when you first get them . 

Good luck!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I recommend buy a tank off Craigslist or look in the newspapers, 55gal is a common size.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless you live in TN and can pick up, a common size like 55 with be cheaper at a chain store when you add in shipping. Wait for a 20% off all tanks sale, or get a used one off craigslist. Glasscages is good for bigger tanks. If you are talking over 200 gallons and are likely to move the tank, ever, I'm told you'd want an acrylic. It is much lighter. A big glass tank can take 6 or 8 people to move empty.

Oops, you said they would be by. Great. Get the matching lids at the same time, prices are good and their tanks aren't exactly the same dimensions at the other manufacturers. Follow their advice and put foam under the tank.


----------



## puffin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. 

On glasscages, the regular glass tanks come with the option of reef ready (with 55 gallon at least), further offering 2 bulkheads and a 20 (gallon assuming) sump tank. I do realize that reef ready is typically used with saltwater, but it seems like a lot of the good tropical aquariums I've seen are reef ready. This is maybe a bit overboard for a 55 gallon tank though? 

Their 65 gallon acrylic tank is cheaper than their 55 gallon acrylic tank by $84...


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The bigger tank, the better I say but id start off smaller say 75 gallons as clowns take a long time to grow and wouldn't need a 100g until they're a good hearty size. You can get these fairly cheap. Ebay is a good place to find one, doesn't have to be new, just check that if used its in good shape.

Its best to get a small and fine gravel as clowns love to burrow, you should be able to get this cheap at your local fish store as well as a good powerful filter system and heater, not forgetting the air pump. Make sure what you buy is good for your tank size.

Also make sure you have a tank lid as clowns are naughty little fish when it comes to jumping, a gravel vacuum is also a good idea as your able to get the mess up out of your tank without hardly any hassle. Id also recommend getting some bacteria supplement to get your cycle started once your tank is set up, Tetra AquaSafe is a good one as well as Cycle by Hagen, although better products can be bought for a little extra.

Hope it all goes well, Nat.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A reef-ready makes a sump easy to use. If you are planning on a sump (have the money for it) and have a stand that has a space for one, then reef-ready is the way to go. If you plan on a sump, you might want to get another tank from GC to use as one. If you are just going to have canister of hang-on-back, then extra holes are just one more place to leak. IMO a 55 can be filtered either way (2 canisters or HOBs or a sump). Some might consider it a bit overkill, but you will want to over-filter a African cichlid tank. And a sump lets you hide everything (heater, filter) and still put the tank close to the wall. So you can often put an 18" or 24" deep reef-ready tank in the same space as 12" with a big hang-on-back. 

I guess that would be my suggestion. Measure the wall space you have (55s are 4'). Get an acrylic reef-ready tank that fits that length, as wide as you can, and get a sump with the correct fittings also that will fit under the tank. Plan on moving it yourself (most movers will charge more than the tank costs new) so limit yourself to what you can fit in a van or u-haul you can afford to rent or borrow. For instance, my mini-van can haul 4' x 8' absolute max.

Alternatively, get a short 4' long tank (a 33L or 40L) that you could use as a sump for your future large tank.


----------

